# Tuna trip out of Venice. Have one spot open



## snapper13 (Aug 24, 2007)

Chartered tuna trip out of Venice Louisiana on May 9th Saturday. Have 4 for the trip and looking for one last spot to fill. Trip is with captain Michael Pittman, part of Cpt Eddie's group with louisianasaltwater.com. Trip cost $2200 total which includes fuel and fish cleaning. Cost per person for 5 people is $440. My group is experienced but inexperienced fisher person ok. How else to get experience? Please leave phone number with any questions. Thanks.


----------

